# Appletinis



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Many of you have been asking how I make my Appletinis so here it is:









Large Pitcher of Ice 
1/3 Rose's Appletini mix
1/3 Svedka Vodka
1/3 Lemon/Lime Seltzer 
Slices of Granny Smith Apples.

The bottle of Rose's Mix recipe is 1/2 Vodka & 1/2 Mix, but I don't like it that way. I find it too strong & too sweet, so I cut the recipe w/ the seltzer. It makes for a nice Fall Outback Adult Beverage & adds smiles







to the ladies faces.









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tami

I will have to try that thanks for sharing









willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You got it Willie









You just have to be careful, they taste like a sour apple Jolly Rancher. They could hit you hard if you are not paying attention.

Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe...I even have acrylic martini glasses for the Outback!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the recipe...I even have acrylic martini glasses for the Outback!


So do I sister ...............


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> You just have to be careful, they taste like a sour apple Jolly Rancher. They could hit you hard if you are not paying attention.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Tami


Thanks Tami
Maybe I'll make some for Peg this weekend









Don


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Tami

Steph also says Thanks (haha)

Sharon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of you who, like me, have apparently been living in a cave and haven't had this experience yet......THIS is all that needs to be said...









Thanks Tammy,








(I knew you were in withdrawal.....)


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

RizFam said:


> You got it Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tami 
Thanks I love sour things so it should me good

willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Many of you have been asking how I make my Appletinis so here it is:
> 
> Large Pitcher of Ice
> 1/3 Rose's Appletini mix
> ...


Tami

Is this what you are bringing to the next potluck









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe she brings it to them all


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Tami,

Add some DeKuyer Buttershots and you have a Caramel Appletini

Martha


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> 'SharonAG' 'Oct 23 2006, 08:19 PM
> 
> Thanks Tami
> 
> ...


Sharon tell Steph .............I don't think SO!











> Thor Posted Yesterday, 10:23 AM
> 
> Tami
> 
> ...


Only if you are coming Thor











> tdvffjohn Posted Yesterday, 11:12 AM
> 
> I believe she brings it to them all


Pretty much John ..............How'd you know











> damar92 Posted Today, 08:48 AM
> Tami,
> 
> Add some DeKuyer Buttershots and you have a Caramel Appletini
> ...


Now that sounds like a future plan









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

You could also try the Candy Apple version, or the Pucker, the list continues....

Martha


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
I will have to try that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
> I will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we now have the recipe for the official OB's N.American KoolAid!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
> I will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we now have the recipe for the official OB's N.American KoolAid!








[/quote]

Hmm... The PNW Outbackers may have another opinion on that one.
Maybe a drink off is in order?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
> I will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> ...


but what if yer not ailin Doug??? can we still drink em?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> but what if yer not ailin Doug??? can we still drink em?


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, since I will be at a east rally and a west rally next year......I will be the judge of the best next summer.









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, since I will be at a east rally and a west rally next year......I will be the judge of the best next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are we allowed to bribe the judge?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
> I will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we now have the recipe for the official OB's N.American KoolAid!








[/quote]

Hmm... The PNW Outbackers may have another opinion on that one.
Maybe a drink off is in order?










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

A drink-off? In this group? No, Doug, that would never work....who could we possibly get to agree to be the judges?









Perhaps we should schedule that for the Non-Rally Rally in Vegas?







Think they'd let us set the atmosphere by lighting a campfire in the lobby?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya', Tami!
> I will have to try that one!
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we now have the recipe for the official OB's N.American KoolAid!








[/quote]

Hmm... The PNW Outbackers may have another opinion on that one.
Maybe a drink off is in order?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

A drink-off? In this group? No, Doug, that would never work....who could we possibly get to agree to be the judges?









Perhaps we should schedule that for the Non-Rally Rally in Vegas?







Think they'd let us set the atmosphere by lighting a campfire in the lobby?
[/quote]
who will be the cocktail waitress? Wolfie, where are you? we have big favor to ask of you


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya'


they were the perfect solution to whiny kids, barking dogs and the cold














...I'm lovin' the "twists" on the recipe







...we'llhave to work on them during the winter and bring our favorites to the spring rally
















I'm serving them to my next dinner guests, bet I'll blow them away









THANKS TAMI


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3alete said:


> > Sounds like a great elixir for whatever ails ya'
> 
> 
> they were the perfect solution to whiny kids, barking dogs and the cold
> ...










I Love it









You could also use " Master Of Mixes" Sour Apple Martini Mixer for an even more sour  Appletini
















Tami


----------

